# my baby pigeon has yellow pimple like things!!!



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

My baby pigeoon is about 2 weaks old i started noticing 2 pimple like things one on each side to be exact but they are not affecting there life he eats drinks and looks like he is in good health.Are they dangerous??And what can i do to help??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Where exactly are the yellow looking pimples located? Please post a clear picture of the lesions so we can get a better idea of what you are talking about. *


----------



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

Skyeking said:


> *Where exactly are the yellow looking pimples located? Please post a clear picture of the lesions so we can get a better idea of what you are talking about. *


they are found on his cheeks(the area between his beak and his ears)
i will be providing a picture of him as soon as possible


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You need to google pigeon supply , there are medications they sell to have on hand. I assume that is in your plans if you purposefully hatched the eggs in an incubator. Birds do get sick sometimes so preparing before they hatched would of been a good idea.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

this is the pic of the poor little guy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be pox.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Could be pox.


I concur


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he spend time outside, as pox is usually caused by mosquitoes.
If pox, then there is no cure. They usually get through it in several weeks time, but if he were to get it bad enough where he had trouble eating, then would need hand feeding, which you are already doing. Wash hands very well after handling him. Contagious to other birds. Let us know if he gets more bumps. Keep us updated.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

this is another baby pigeon that i don't hand feed and yes he spends time out he eats alone drinks alone and do every thing alone he looks pretty healthy they are not affecting his life basically are they dangerous


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is pox, then he needs to be separated from others as it is very contagious, and will spread to others. If a mild case then he will just go through it. If he develops many bumps they could interfere with his eating as I have mentioned.It is usually spread through biting insects such as mosquitoes, but will spread from bird to bird.


----------



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks alot guys for your help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you keep us updated on him?


----------



## AK47 (Jun 27, 2015)

My baby pigeon is better now the yellow pox are fading he is eating drinking running messing around


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AK47 said:


> My baby pigeon is better now the yellow pox are fading he is eating drinking running messing around


Now that you have had your first issue with your pigeon, what I posted before is advice that can help you in the future. I don't need to repeat it or assume because of where you live you can't order products online. Medications can save a pigeons life before you waste time asking what is wrong waiting for answers then have to order something In which the pigeon died waiting for medication. So if you have birds, keep what they need.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Now that you have had your first issue with your pigeon, what I posted before is advice that can help you in the future. I don't need to repeat it or assume because of where you live you can't order products online. Medications can save a pigeons life before you waste time asking what is wrong waiting for answers then have to order something In which the pigeon died waiting for medication. So if you have birds, keep what they need.



This is good advice for anyone. Too many times birds get injured or sick, and the keepers have nothing on hand. If you keep any animal, then it's your responsibility to find out what the basic things are that you need, and to have them on hand. Otherwise you shouldn't be keeping them. Just not fair to the bird or animal.


----------

